# TIE RODS?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You know those long rods you see on wooden structures. Like on a truss bridge. Some People make them out of bicycle spokes.

Has any one made their own by treading a brass rod>

What dye die did you use? 

How did you do it?

JJ


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've used steel rebar wire (the stuff you get for around $5 per spool), and an 0-80 die. If you want to do proper truss rods, you'll need a left and right-hand die, but probably for our purposes, so long as you can snug the ends up, you can get away with just the one. 

Later, 

K


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

Dean Whipple did a Howe truss bridge where he used 3/32" brass weld/brazing rod and a 3-56 die and nuts. Here's a ink to his web page.

6' Howe Truss Bridge[/b]


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

John, if you don't mind using all thread rods as I did with mine you can get threaded 
1/8 rods at Lowes or Homedepot and get the washers and nuts to fit while there at 
store. I painted mine and they don't look that bad at all. Sure made the Howard Truss 
a lot stronger. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

As you can see, I used threaded rod for my bridge.




















Even a splice in the middle...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Richard that is one beautiful bridge.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, I figured if I could make trestles that way, then I could run a train through it. It is made out of Trex (the composite wood/plastic decking material). Don't do it. The thin cross bracing is warping, as the saw dust incorporated with the plastic swells when wet. It is because the core is exposed when cut. The decking material has a skin when extruded into boards. I currently use PT lumber.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

what is wrong with bicycle spokes? 
specially as you should get better nuts up there in the states.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Nothing wrong with bicycle spokes. They are a great idea. I was just wondering how and if you cut threads on them.

Whay die did you use to cut the threads?

JJ


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

none. i just re-bent the ends of the spokes, that they were straight.


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I would check the diameter of the spokes that you want to use with a caliper. There are a bunch of tap drill die charts on line. 
The die size is based up the diameter of the rod. If the spokes are stainless stees I bet they will cut very hard and wear out the die quickly. I have never tried to thead spokes. If you want a nut one each end, you could mark the rod about a 3/8 inch longer that the needed lenth. Using a nut that will just barely fit over the unthreaded end of the spoke, Silver solder the nut 
on the spoke. The rod would only be tighened from the threaded end but you would see nuts on each end. The length 
that the rod is cut to would be very criticle.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

I used brass rod from McMaster Carr and threaded with a 2:56 die.
The bottom's need not be threaded. As above, solder the nut and washer.
(As advised by Chrisb.)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Richard 
I saved a copy of your bridge to use as backtrop for my desk top on my computer. 

I have several G scale train shots that I change every so often. 

JJ


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard and JJ,
Try a all vinyl wood product called AZEK. I have used it on ladder placed in the ground and above the ground [trestle] in several locations. When cut 1/2in or less, it can be pretty flexible unless given structural rigidity. AZEK can be purchased at most lOWES OR Home Depots.
JimC.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

John,
I threaded both ends of 90 3/32" bronze welding rods for my Howe Truss Bridge with a die I purchased from MICROFASTENERS. What worked best for me was to chuck the rod in my hand drill, run it into the die that was held in a vise and then unthread it by hand. I found trying to unthread it using the drill often stripped the threads.

















I originally chemically blackened the bronze rod but I've found that the natural "rust" that forms looks quite good.

Russ


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Richard, 
Just wanted to second JJ's comment on your lay out. I took the time to visit your web site and I will say here and now - you Sir, are a steely eyed railroad man! Just outstanding! 
Best, Ted


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Gee, THANKS GUYS for those nice comments. It is fun playing with wood and soda/pop/beer cans. What you don't see is the current state of leaf coverage. It will take 3 months to remove those dang leaves. Can't wait for spring. Don't mean to hi-jack JJ's tread. The arches in the trestles were an idea to minimize the "fence effect" that trestles create. I don't know of any real bridges or trestles that look this way. I think this hobby needs creativity. I am NOT modelling a prototype even though I live directly on an old Right-Of-Way. JJ is the master of asking thoughtfull questions to explore what really works. His kind of questions bring out the best suggestions from the membership of this forum.


----------

